# Answers, Then Questions



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Answer the question the previous person asked. Then ask a new question which is somehow related to either the previous question or your answer (no matter how obscure the connection). _EDIT: Or not. It's also okay if it's not related._

My Answer (to the question no one asked but someone may have thought of): No, I wasn't thinking of Jeopardy when I came up with the idea for this thread.

My Question: What's the funniest discussion thread you've ever read?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Answer: I like the four words per post story thread.

Question: In what thread are you afraid to post?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Answer:  I'm afraid to post in the four words per post story thread because I feel like I should read the whole thing first.  

Question:  What are you most afraid of?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Most afraid of being buried alive.

What color was your childhood bedroom painted?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Oops, supposed to be related!  No, I wasn't nearly buried alive in my childhood bedroom!!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

It had wallpaper: cream with pinkish flowers. When the wind got up, the paper used to flap against the walls (draughty old house).

How many houses did you live in as a child?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

We had open windows for our "air conditioning."

What version of Microsoft Windows is on your computer right now?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Windows 7. 

What was your first job?


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Newspaper folder when I was 14.  I did it every Wednesday night.

What was the last thing you had to drink?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Milk.

Have you ever lived on a farm (or had livestock)?


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nope.

what's your favorite vegetable?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

valleycat1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> what's your favorite vegetable?


Carrots, preferably raw.

What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Fuji apples. 

If u can any minion (Disney or whatever movie-show) what u get?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Multiple Choice Response:  My answer is one of the following.

1)  An unemployed minion.
2)  Chutney.  Not that I've ever tried canning minions (just string beans and tomatoes) or even know what chutney is exactly, but it sounds like it could be canned minions of some sort.
3)  I'm not sure what the question is but I'm answering it anyway.

When was the last time you looked a word up in the dictionary (and if you remember, what was it)?


EDIT:  P.S.  Love the "I know Kung Fu and 50 other dangerous words."


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I continually check large dictionaries to see if they still have the word "wopse".  My mom used to say it all the time as in "boy, was that wopsed up" (screwed up).  Think it's been removed because of sensitivity to Italians.  No kidding.

What's the most ostentatious piece of clothing that you own?


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Not a chance. I get too many nice clothes passed on to be from my sisters and mom.

Have you ever broken a bone, and if so, which?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've bathed a mouse in vegetable oil to get it unstuck from a sticky-pad trap. Also pulled over to wave cars around an injured beaver on the highway. Also pulled over to help turtles across the road. Also ... you get the idea.

What's your most hated movie ever?


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Friday the 13th part I.  I saw this--or the first 20 mins of it anyway--when it first came out in the theater with a bunch of my friends.  It was, IMO, such a horrible experience, I turned around and sat backwards in my seat until the movie was over and never saw another one.  Clearly, I'm not one to cave in to peer pressure...

What movie have you disliked that "everyone" else loved?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

*Men in Black*.....walked out !!

What place have you visited that impressed you the most ??


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

The Lincoln Memorial.  There really is a feeling you get, standing there, that you have to experience for yourself.

What are the top 3 places that you'd like to visit?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Niagara Falls, Mt. Rushmore, Pt. Barrow Alaska... in the USA
Sweden, Denmark, Wales outside of the USA.

What is the most exotic place you have ever been?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Not extremely "exotic" but drop dead gorgeous- Garmisch-Partenkirchen Germany!

How many states (as in the US, not altered  ) have you lived in?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've lived in two US states, 3 EU member states and 2 Asian countries ... and numerous altered states ...

Where would you least like to live in world?  (not counting war zones and other places you'd be killed - what's the fun in that?)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> I've lived in two US states, 3 EU member states and 2 Asian countries ... and numerous altered states ...
> 
> Where would you least like to live in world? (not counting war zones and other places you'd be killed - what's the fun in that?)


Anyplace with high temperatures and a lot of venomous snakes and spiders.

What's you favorite animal?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Answer: Dog

Question: What animal do you fear the most?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Spiders !!

What is your ideal occupation ??


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Author.

Who is your idol?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my dad

What's your dream vacation destination?


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

A:  Commando.

Q:  What's the funniest Arnold Schwarzenegger movie?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

True Lies

What model car to you drive ??


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

A:  City bus (does that count?)  

Q:  Favorite place to read?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Recliner.

What's the ugliest piece of furniture you've ever owned?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

An old brown recliner my kids threw up on when they were sick and had multiple diapers leaks all over. By that point it was more disgusting than ugly.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Yesterday

When was the last time you laughed till you cried?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

lAST October in Maine.  Saw a bumper sticker that said "it may be a small town, but it's full of assholes."

Have you ever cried with joy?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Frequently!

Have you ever cried over a television commercial?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Never. The Hallmarks are the only ones that even move me and I haven't seen those in ages.

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Walk the dog!

What old movie makes you cry?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Who...? Really I serious am not familiar with these names

Q: who r those people?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I definitely prefer Carry Grant because I enjoy comedies and I find him funnier than Jimmy Stewart. 

What's your favorite kind of pop?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Big Red cream soda.

Toilet paper, over or under?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Over unless the roll is mounted above eye level.

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A. Sunset; there's nothing more romantic than sitting with your lover watching the sun set ... 
Q: What's your favorite thing to have for breakfast?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Coffee.

How much coffee do you drink in a day and when?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

5-6 (American) cups.

What is your favorite hobby ??


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Answer: Reading

Question: How many books do you read a year?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Depends on what classes I am taking at school. Varies between 20+ or if it is a tough year in school below ten

What's for breakfast?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A: Eggs, bacon and an english muffin with Nutella on it.

Q: How do you like your eggs?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

bloody rare.
My DH swears you can stick a bandaid on it and send it out to pasture.

Italian food or Mexican food?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Can I have both? They're my two favorites.

MacDonald's or Burger King?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Both. McDonald's for their chicken nuggets and Burger King for their _french_ fries and _Italian_ chicken sandwiches.

What languages are you fluent in?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

english (lol at least the mid-western slang from of it)

Lap dogs or Large Dogs?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey, I just posted right after you on another thread, kaotickitten.  Guess which one?

But that's not my answer and my question.  My answer is lap dogs.  My question is what's the most unusual pet you've ever had?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

A mini donkey.  We currently have two.

Do you prefer dogs or cats?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

The one you posted in was the Your never too old thread.

Dogs would be my answer if a gun was held to my head.

Can you wear black and brown together?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope, it always looks weird to me.

Who do you find prettier, Scarlet Johanson or Megan Fox?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Scarlett Johansson

What's your favorite TV show that is still on the air?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Modern Family

What's your fave TV show not on the air?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Sure.  If Charlie Sheen can sell out 2 performances (what exactly does he DO?) at Radio City, we're all in trouble.

What is your favorite Martin Sheen role?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Apocalypse Now (The West Wing is a close second)

What is your favorite war movie?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Lord of the Rings counts as a war movie, right?  

Slasher films: yea or nay?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Dara England said:


> Lord of the Rings counts as a war movie, right?
> 
> Slasher films: yea or nay?


Yea. Slasher films (and other horror films) were a huge part of my childhood. I used to walk down to the local video store and rent a bunch of them all the time. Those were good times.

Favorite horror film?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Does Snow White count?  Otherwise, I'm liking Zombieland right now.... not really into the slasher stuff

What's your favorite suspense film?


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I always remember Fatal Attraction as a movie that kept me hanging on the edge of my seat.

What's your favorite movie with a twist ending?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Psycho

If you could have any super power, what would it be?


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

Invisibility...I like to observe people and this would make it much easier 

Who is your favorite super hero?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sadly, I don't know anyone who looks like Hugh Jackman.  

When was the last time you played in the rain?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Answer: More years than I care to count. 

Question: When was the last time you had a snowball fight?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A couple of months ago.

What's your favorite color?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Depends on my mood - I love blues, greens, pinks and purples

What's your favorite season?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> Depends on my mood - I love blues, greens, pinks and purples
> 
> What's your favorite season?


Fall. Football and cool weather, love it.

What is the first thing you would buy if you won the lottery?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A: I'd buy a reliable car (preferably a minivan)
B: What type of car do you drive?


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

A: My head is stuck in the toilet
Q: Why can't you speak clearly?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> A: I'd buy a reliable car (preferably a minivan)
> B: What type of car do you drive?


A: 2008 Cadillac SRX

Q: Elivs or The Beatles?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

The Beatles but it's a close call.

Heavy metal or soft rock?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Classic rock.

Paul or John?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

A. John
Q. What are your favorite boy's and girl's names?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lee Sinclair said:


> Q. What are your favorite boy's and girl's names?


Jay and Sandy

What makes you relax?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A: Read a book
B: Who is your favorite author?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

J.K. Rowling

Do your feet hurt after work?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

No but my head does!

Do you wear shoes at home?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost never.

Do you love your house or can't wait to get out of it?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

A) I love it and love to stay home
Q) If you could live anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Right where I am. Much as I'd like to visit other places I want to _live_ close to my family.

Baths or showers?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A: Showers; something about sitting in my own dirt and grim makes me feel queasy.

Q: Horror or Comedy?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Comedy, I love a good laugh!

If you could visit anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A: Disney
Q: Who's your favorite Disney character?


----------



## Hayden Duvall (Mar 24, 2011)

Hades from Hercules

Who would win in a fight- Aniston or Jolie?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Jolie when she's not looking anorexic, this doesn't mean I like her better though.  

Seinfeld or Friends?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> Jolie when she's not looking anorexic, this doesn't mean I like her better though.
> 
> Seinfeld or Friends?


Seinfeld

What's the best movie you've seen in the theater so far this year?


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

NCIS.

What three items would you hope to have during the zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

A: A toothbrush. A Towel. Crazy string.

Q: What's scarier, a zombie or a mummy?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Mummy if you're a child.

Who does mummy love more?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Mummy doesn't love anybody more than Baby. 

How many kids?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Does covered in fur count?  If so, two - human babies, none (yet)

The world is about to end and you have a spaceship with room for one more person.  The closest people are Charlie Sheen, Lindsay Lohan and Snooki, do you save one?  If so, who?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, if I picked Charlie we could restart the human race off on some other planet. But I don't think I'd be willing to make that sacrifice for mankind, so I'm gonna go with "none" as my answer.

If you had to spend the rest of your life confined in one building (for example, inside Wal-Mart) what place would it be?


----------



## GBard (Mar 21, 2011)

A good museum with a well stocked cafeteria. 

If the sandwich shop only had seeded rye and you wore false teeth, what would you do?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Eat it and worry later?  I hope the fixodent holds!  or is it polydent?

If you could only eat one specific food for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Rice

What is your favorite music genre ?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

rock

what is the one thing that you don't want your parents to know about you?

(mine, I love reading romance novels)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

That I design covers for steamy romance novels.

What color are your eyes?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, mostly when it comes to my mother. She was winter ball princess and I was japanese club VP. I told my mother that if we went to high school together, we would roll in totally different social groups. She doesn't understand how my friends and I can sit together in the same room playing on our computers then still call it hanging out. (most likely we are playing games together online)

How do you take your coffee? (mine: skinny cinnamon dolce with soy and whip extra hot)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

When I was a kid I drank it black. Now I don't drink it at all.
What's your favorite (chain) restaurant?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Eating out - because I don't have to cook, clean, or serve my kids (which means my food is hot just like everyone elses - which is a REAL treat!).

If you could only eat one thing for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

A:  Pizza  ( It has everything, bread, cheese, veggies, and meat)  So go pizza

Q:  NCIS or CSI Miami?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

CSI Miami.

_House_ or _Grey's Anatomy_?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

House

Christina or Brittney?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Christina.

Angelina or Jennifer (if you were Brad)?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Dara England said:


> Christina.
> 
> Angelina or Jennifer (if you were Brad)?


Jennifer

What's the worst movie you've ever seen?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Eight Legged Freaks.

What's the _best_ movie you've seen?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Zombieland - the perfect mix of horror, cheese and emotion!  

Who's your favorite actress and why?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Angelina Jolie, she kick but in the Lara Croft movies.

How often do you wash your car?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Only a couple times a year when I can stand looking at it anymore. Automatic car washes cost around $5 here and I'm a tightwad.

How often do you wash your _hair_?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Every three days, anymore and it is not good for my scalp.

Who was your first crush?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I was a mere six years old ... Cary Elwes!









Which Robin Hood was best?

Cary Elwes - Russell Crowe - Kevin Costner


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Cary Elwes.

Your favorite poet and poem?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Shel Silverstein - loved him as a kid.

What's your favorite chore to do?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Gardening

Foreign or Domestic car ?


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Foreign car
Road trip or cruise?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

kindleworm said:


> Foreign car
> Road trip or cruise?


Road trip.

What are your favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Pepperoni is all I eat.

Country you'd most like to vacation in?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Something romantic and maybe historical.  

Who do you prefer, Gerard Butler or Hugh Jackman?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Hugh - the fact that he's so committed to his wife ups the whole sexiness factor

Who do you like better - Bridget Jones or Carrie Bradshaw?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Bridget Jones

Which Sex and the City character is most like you?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd say Charlotte but I have a lot of Miranda's characteristics!  (bossiness and impatience)

What's your current/new favorite song?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Friday Friday Friday. No ways. I am addicted to Rihanna's "s&m" 
Despite the fact I know what it is about it's just so catchy

What is ur favorite nail polish color?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Depends, If winter time and on the toes I like a dark glittery red called Linkin' Park after Dark.  If summer time and tan I like an eletric blue.  If on my nails either no polish or acrylic pink and whites(whic isn't a polish)

If you have a dog does it snore?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

No but my cats snore pretty darn loud (especially my female, she's kept me awake at night)

Who would play you in a movie about your life?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Selma Blair. (I was once told I look like her.  Don't see it, but thats what I was told.)

Which do you perfer sunsets or sunrises?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Sunsets, if I see a sunrise it usually means I've stayed up too late

What's your favorite animal to see at the zoo?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

elephants

What's the first memory in your life?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

sitting in a high chair....

What is your favorite vacation ??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hiking in the Alps. 

What's your favorite flower?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine did and still does.

Batman or Superman?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Batman - still love the Michael Keaton version!

What movie have you seen so many times you can recite lines from it by heart?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Down with Love - loooooove it!

Which Renee Zellweger film is your favorite?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Bridget Jones' Diary 2

Which Pirates of the Carribean movie is your fave?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

A: Men need all the help we can get.

Q: Who is your favorite male actor?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope so but doubt it.

Which is more important to you in a movie (or book), plot or characters?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes they are.  Most people today have very little comprehension, wither in talking or reading.

Do you have to dumb yourself down to talk to the people arround you?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I love college sports (I was raised in the ACC so had no choice), especially way more than professional sports because not all the players are going pro.

Do you think many kids are being graduated from high school with little or no academic skills?  I think this is a "duh" question, but here it is.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I definitely think teachers are pressured into passing kids who don't really have a firm grasp of the material. 

Speaking of which, what was your favorite subject in school?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd like to say history but I used to get in trouble for reading ahead of the class!  English is a close second (if only I got to choose which books we read!)

Which book do you wish was part of the curriculum in schools nowadays?  (or which book do you feel the general public has a lot to learn from?)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

_London Labor and the London Poor_ by Henry Mayhew. A funny choice I know but I think we could all do with the occasional reminder of how lucky we truly are with all the good things we have, especially in comparison to people who lived in previous centuries.

Here's a profound question: what's the best flavor of Gatorade?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Didn't they have a green apple flavor?  I seem to remember liking that one as a kid (I don't do the high sugar stuff anymore)

Favorite candy?


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Snickers bars.

What is your favorite type of cookie?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Peanut butter cookies. 

While we're talking about food, what is your all time favorite thing to eat? (Think entrees like lasagna.)


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A: Boneless, skinless chicken honey BBQ'd on the grill - with a slight char ... *drooling*
B: What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cherry cheesecake. Not crazy about the crust but I love the cheese and the cherry topping.

Which do you prefer, Facebook or MySpace?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Facebook

Cartoons from the 80's or cartoons from today?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kaotickitten said:


> Cartoons from the 80's or cartoons from today?


How about cartoons from the 60s? 

Your indoor plants: real or fake?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Fake... I have a brown thumb and can kill a silk plant!  

What is your favorite flower?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

iris

What is your favorite music genre ??


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

rock

What was your fave part of Easter?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Spending the weekend with my family.

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

Christmas.

What is your favorite sports team?


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not a huge sports person, but if pressed, I'll say BYU Cougars. 

I grew up as the child of a BYU professor and watched Danny Ainge play during his legendary college years. This year, we had Jimmer Fredette lighting things up. (I'm a little disappointed he managed to beat Ainge's record . . .)


What physical feature of your own do you like?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

My hazel eyes when they're green (unfortunately most often it's when I'm sad)

What's the one thing you wish you could change most about your appearance?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

my hands.  I have huge hands for a woman

What's your favorite part of being your gender?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I can own a diffrent pair of shoes or purse for each outfit I own.

Which two colors would you pefer to see if you could only see two colors for the rest of your life?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

a. green and blue

q. what color do you dislike the most?


----------



## Lynn Mixon (Jan 2, 2011)

a. Orange.

q. What was the oddest thing you've seen that was orange?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

A.  A guy - he dressed in all sorts of orange clothes and even died his hair orange sometimes.  The darnedest thing is I can't remember why he did it--but he really did have a logical sounding reason.

Q.  What's the strangest thing you've seen someone wearing?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Feather hat

Is this made of real feathers?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

A: No.

Q: Would you accept 10 years of complete, uninterrupted happiness and fulfillment if it meant you would die when the 10 years was up?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

A.  Complete, uninterrupted happiness and fulfillment?  Wouldn't that mean you were already dead?  Regardless, I think my answer is no, but I would probably have to actually be in that situation to know for sure what I'd choose.

Q.  If you were on your death bed, thinking about your life, what would you regret doing the most, what would you regret not doing, and what would have been the best part of your life?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

My biggest regret is personal, I would regret NOT seeing the world no matter what it took and the best part of my life would be every moment spent with my husband.

Still on a morbid note.... if you knew you were going to die - what would you choose to have as your last meal?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Liver and onions with brussel sprouts (been my fav meal since childhood).

How do you eat your sprouts? Fried, steamed, w/garlic?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't... only had brussel sprouts once in my life and they were terribly bitter. Never tried them again!

What is your least favorite food?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Anything involving any kind of cheese.

Sunny side up, or over?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

over easy but i prefer them hardboiled 

Do you like your bacon soft or crunchy (i.e. cooked to death)?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

CRUNCHY ! ! !  

What is the strangest food you have eaten?

(all this food talk is making me hungry)


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll go with 100 year egg (it's an Asian delicacy where egg is "preserved") although I must say when I think about eggs in general and what they are, I get a little weirded out.  I've also got alligator on the list.

What's the one comfort food you're embarrassed to love?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not embarrassed by any of my comfort foods, only by the quantities of them that I could consume. 

What _are_ your comfort foods at stressful times? (Besides chocolate. I'm thinking_ dinners_.)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Chicken and Dumplings is my #1 go to comfort food. If that is not available, anything with pasta or fried!

What do you do to relieve stress other than eating?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Read my kindle or go to the gym.  Read my kindle at the gym.  (I really enjoy a glass of wine too but figured that falls under the food category.)


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Forgot my question!  Who is your favorite comedian or comedienne?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Bob Newhart

Do you rather stay at home; or go out for the evening??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Going out _sometimes_ is nice but I wouldn't want to do it every day! If it absolutely had to be only one or the other, I'd stay home, and invite people over sometimes.

If you could watch only one, would you choose the winter Olympics or the summer Olympics?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Summer - I'm a sucker for gymnastics and it was pretty exciting watching diving and swimming (esp Michael Phelps)

If you could create an Olympic sport of your own (one you'd probably naturally get a gold medal in), what would it be?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Triva, I love me some weird facts.

Which do you pefer white choclate, dark choclate, or milk choclate?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Dark, been that way for a long time. 60% to 72% is heaven.

Who's your favorite guitarist?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark is the same as ignorance for many.

Do you find blessings in knowledge or ignorance?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

hamerfan said:


> Dark, been that way for a long time. 60% to 72% is heaven.
> 
> Who's your favorite guitarist?


Les Paul

Do you view the glass; half full or half empty ?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

depends on the liquid in the glass (water - yay, I'm halfway done!  port - boo it's almost gone!); I'm usually an optimist though

Care to tell us what gave you the biggest and best laugh recently?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The biggest laugh today -- this post:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,64641.msg1060426.html#msg1060426

When was the last time you lost your temper and yelled at someone?


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

This morning at my mirror.

Who is God?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

God is God. He is the Great I am.  Jesus. He is the Father.  The Son. and The Holy Spirt.

Would you wear white to someone else's wedding?


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes -- I'm not one for convention, much.

What do cats dream about, seriously?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Chasing squirls, getting their foreheads rubbed, and eatting treats.

If you have pets do you ever feel like your pet is tring to schold you with their looks?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nope, but he does try to make me feel guilty by doing an Eeyore impression.  

Are you a cat or a dog person?


----------



## Lynn Mixon (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm a huge cat person. They just suit my personality better than dogs. Or I suit theirs. Something like that. 

Do your see your pets in book pets?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

My cat's unbelievably neurotic.... if someone possessed the imagination to make a character like him, I'd be shocked.... he broke the mold!

Do you wear (and use) an old fashioned watch?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If by "old-fashioned" you mean a wristwatch, no.    I own a couple but dislike wearing them because they make me feel lopsided.  I'd need to wear a bracelet on the other arm for balance.    

What's your favorite kind of salad dressing?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a toss up between bacon ranch and House Italian (yum!).

What's your Grandmother's name, and would you give that name to your child?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My child HAS my grandmother's name (as a middle name).  (It's Ruth.)


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

No Question?  I'll answer the previous!

I have/had 5: Patricia, Mary, Jeanette (Jean), Betty and Lois - I would use Patricia but my grandmother was like, "Why?" (she's the one I'm closest to).  I also like the name Betty and she was a pretty special person in my life.

What's the craziest name in your family tree?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> No Question? I'll answer the previous!


Sorry, posted too soon, and then lost my connection while I was modifying the post! 
(How did you end up with five grandmothers? )


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Parents divorced when I was one and both remarried when I was three so it's all I've ever known (my step-grandmothers treated me as though I was their own).  The fifth was my neighbor who never had grandchildren, we were very very close to her.  It wouldn't seem right not to include her as family.

I hate losing a connection!  It was a little annoying because I answered the salad dressing post... then saw the warning that a new post was posted.... then the names one..... can't keep up!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Some threads are like that!

Cool to have an extra set of grandmas.  

Sorry to detour the thread.  As for crazy names in the family tree...  next person?


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

When my great-grandmother found out that my parents named me Courtney, she threw a fit because one of her uncles was named Courtney. 

What's your funniest family reunion memory?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Funny only in retrospect....  at the time it made me cringe.  We went to DD's dad's annual family reunion, and I had just had an absolutely horrid haircut.  Someone mentioned that it was "different", and I said yeah, it makes me look like I'm fifty years old.  I was 32 at the time.  Unbeknownst to me, that reunion was also combined with a big celebration for his aunt's 50th birthday.  Oooops.  


If you could choose any historical period's fashions as the current norm, which would they be and why?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the poofy skirt era. They'd hide my hips better than today's muffin-top styles.

Is there an article of clothing that you just can't live without? Like a pair of sweats you live in, or a bikini you hang up in your closet to remind you to lose weight?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

My jeans, tey get worn till they rip apart. Litteraly. I put leggings on under them till they fall apart.

If you had to live in any either the "Adventures of Ozzie and Harriet" sitcom or "Family Guy" which would you choose?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Neither one.

Are we addicted to TV?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes !

Are we addicted to the Internet ?


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

I know not this "we" of which you speak.  

When it's time to pack for moving, what is the first item you pack?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I start with the clothes I don't wear (if it's summer then the sweaters go first)

If you couldn't take all your belongs with you, what's the first thing you'd give up?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd leave my bed (It's old and lumpy).

Are you the kind of person who hates going to bed at night, but also hates getting up in the morning?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, I'm a total night owl (better hours for reading).

Would you sail around the world, if you had the boat and money?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a dream of mine actually.

Would you let your significant other pick your outfits (accessories, purses, and shoe too) out for you for a whole week?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw a Yahoo! article about that; where a writer allowed her boyfriend to pick out everything for a week. He did a good job, actually.   For me, the answer is, heck no! My husband can barely dress himself, let alone our children (my 3 y/o DS was put in his 7 y/o sister's outfit, just as an example). There's no way I'd allow him to dress me.

What is your favorite clothing store?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wherever I can get these polo kind of casual clothes.

Is it time for summer clothing?


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

It is in Oklahoma City: 94ºF today, and promise of 101ºF on Friday. Uffda.

What's your favorite season and why?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the fall. I grew up in beautiful places like Japan and Florida. The colors, weather, and the smells. Japan we had the Salmon festival, Oirase Gorge's greenry turned, and the smells. There was a festival in Aomori City with a parade of classic japanese paper floats, classic costumes that you tied bells to. I danced in the festival when I was thirteen. The bells when come off of the costume when you dance are supposed to bring luck to whomever picked it up and kept it. The festivals have a certain smell. Mix of japanese food and cigarette smoke.

What's your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My mom bundling herself up in her big corduroy coat and going sledding with my brother and me.

If you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would you be?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I left my heart in Duluth...

Would you rather snow ski? or water ski ?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Snow ski. Despite my love for swimming and oceanography. I fear sharks. I have had two run ins with shark....don't want to find out of the third time really is the charm.

Truth or dare?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Truth.  Dare will always get you into trouble.

Do you ever wish you were someone else?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, especially when paying bills  

Would you rather vacation alone, with one other person or a group?


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate to vacation, but if I had to I would rather go alone - though "alone" includes my three year old at this point.

Do you manage to drink your recommended 8 to 9 cups of water every day?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, no (unless you count the water in the coffee!).

Do news commentators' shrill voices bother you?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

no, I never listen to commentators.

Do you ever dream of living somewhere that the climate is vastly different than yours?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

No, I like where I am.

Do you look forward to the Fall?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

No I don't like the fall it brings winter.

What do you think is gonna happen in 2012?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

A: It will be the end of the Fourth World and the beginning of the Fifth World (of course).

Q: What is the last thing you do before going to bed?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A: I check on my kids
Q: (If you read Sweet Valley) Which are you more like, Elizabeth or Jessica?


----------

